# BYU recruit gets un-recruited?



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Does anyone know the real story of what happened on Manti Tao's recruitment trip? Word is something drastically against the honor code. Also heard that more than just Tao was involved, possibly current players or future players? Anyone with info please lets hear it, my curiosity has peaked.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd hate to see a kid's reputation tarnished over an unsubstantiated rumor. Teo's dad said that Manti felt "too comfortable" at BYU and could see himself becoming complacent with all of his cousins around. He said Manti's "always been the type that wants to paddle his own canoe" (I'm still trying to decipher the code exactly?). 

I do think this- "paddling one's own canoe" is probably frowned upon at BYU. Be honest, fellers. How many of you paddle your own canoe?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i paddle my own canoe all the time... jk  
Hans olsen from 1280 am reported what crimson said. hans didnt go into details either. its too bad about the whole "higher standard" thing at byu. im mormon (ya ya, flame me later) and i dont get kicked out of the church every time i do something wrong... even if i paddle my own canoe :lol: 
guys on the radio made a good point about when you sign the HONOR CODE and committ to live by those standards, (which basically says you will be perfect for the next 4 years at byu, )and then you go against it, its the same as breaking a contract and coaches have the right to "fire" you.
i guess thats a good point, but i, along with some others, feel there is way too much religion mixed with football at byu.
so what. the guy "sinned" let him repent and go where he wants. all i know is if a was a 5 star recruit i would choose USC or some other school like that as well


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> I'd hate to see a kid's reputation tarnished over an unsubstantiated rumor.


I'm glad you'd rather take the high road and defend the kid but........your wasting your breath. Everything that his father said about him being too comfortable and wanting to go his own way is B.S.

He was told by the Y that they are no longer interested in recruiting him after an incident involving alcohol during a campus visit. A visit that will also leave his cousin and one other player with some penalties as well. And BTW this is not unsubstantiated conjecture.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

```
He was told by the Y that they are no longer interested in recruiting him after an incident involving alcohol during a campus visit. An visit that will also leave his cousin and one other player with some penalties as well. And BTW this is not unsubstantiated conjecture.
```
That pretty much sums up what Hans Olsen reported on the radio. I heard it too.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> I do think this- "paddling one's own canoe" is probably frowned upon at BYU. Be honest, fellers. How many of you paddle your own canoe?


I'd much prefer to have someone else paddle my canoe for me. :wink:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I think he was actually up a creek without a paddle. 

If he's gonna start out by breaking the code, he'll just have to paddle over to another creek, that's all. He can still be a good football player somewhere else and BYU can be a good football team without him. It's not the end of the world as we know it for either him or for BYU. I'm guessing there are card carrying Mormons is good standing who don't attend the Y.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> I think he was actually up a creek without a paddle.
> 
> If he's gonna start out by breaking the code, he'll just have to paddle over to another creek, that's all. He can still be a good football player somewhere else and BYU can be a good football team without him. It's not the end of the world as we know it for either him or for BYU. I'm guessing there are card carrying Mormons is good standing who don't attend the Y.


We will take him, we are not picky at USU!  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> He was caught wearing a skirt, a bra and a Utes T-shirt.
> 
> Same as most Ute players. 8)


Hey fatbass. Remember when those same bra wearing utes killed that team from Alabama? What's their names? The Sooners? That was awesome. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Dude, Bama was laughing too hard at the bra lines to take those utechicks seriously. They'll put bras and panties on their blocking sleds in preparation for the utes next time.


Is that why Coffee got the wind knocked out of him and their QB got sacked like 7 times? :lol: :lol: :lol:

BAMA didn't even know what hit them from the moment the UTES stepped on the field. I wish I could have seen your face after the first quarter when it was 21-0. I know you posted a picture when you were having a bowel movement, but can you please try to re-enact that painful look when BAMA was getting destroyed.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The UTES were #2, but what was Alabama? I will have to send you the Avatar


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribu ... ssion.html

Interesting article. He signed with Notre Dame. Good move I believe. Any player that goes to BYU where they could go to a bigger school is just plain dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

copper said:


> http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/aroundthebend/2009/02/manti-on-a-mission.html
> 
> Interesting article. He signed with Notre Dame. Good move I believe. *Any player that goes to BYU where they could go to a bigger school is just plain dumb in my opinion.*


And why is that? Does the same go for the Sua'filo kid, the O-lineman from Timpview, that passed on the Utes to go to UCLA? What is Manti going to achieve at Notre Dame that he wouldn't have been able to do at BYU?

I don't have a problem of him choosing to go to Notre Dame. I would have liked to have seen him at BYU but won't wish him anything but success even though he chose to go else where. I don't see the distinction though like you do between a smart choice (Notre Dame) and a dumb choice (BYU). Maybe you could enlighten us.

A good education, exposure to pro scouts, etc. are all available at BYU. I think your opinion is based more on a Ute point of view than anything else.

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I see Notre Dame as offering several things that BYU doesn't.

First, national TV every single week in the highest profile team in the country. No team in the country can offer what Notre Dame offers. Period.
Second, a former NFL coach who is extremely connected with NFL teams, furthering your exposure to NFL scouts and potential professional career. I don't see any BYU staff walking around with 3 super bowl rings, and still deeply connected with NFL coaching staffs. While I think Charlie Weiss isn't proving to be much of a college coach, he certainly is better connected to the NFL than ANY one BYU can bring to the table.
Third - and this isn't being discussed - a change of scenery. Part of college is going somewhere else for school. For many people, what is far away and unknown somehow has more intrigue that what is close and known. So if a kid wants to experience something different that Utah Valley, go for it.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/aroundthebend/2009/02/manti-on-a-mission.html
> ...


I am not a Ute fan at all. I am a BYU fan that is sick of the hype. I.E. I am a realist. You got the doofus now saying they are going to win a national championship with the recruiting class. He just never knows when to shutup. Sort of like that Undefeated nonsense. They boost expectation way too high.

Manti, will get to play on National TV every other week for one. Two, he won't have to play in the Vegas Bowl 4 straight years, which is as high as BYU will ever achieve. Three, He gets to play against USC, Michigan every year. Four, He will also get away from all the drama that occurs at BYU.

Sorry, this is one BYU fan that is fed up with all the losing.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

copper said:


> I am not a Ute fan at all. I am a BYU fan that is sick of the hype. I.E. I am a realist. You got the doofus now saying they are going to win a national championship with the recruiting class. He just never knows when to shutup. Sort of like that Undefeated nonsense. They boost expectation way too high.
> 
> Manti, will get to play on National TV every other week for one. Two, he won't have to play in the Vegas Bowl 4 straight years, which is as high as BYU will ever achieve. Three, He gets to play against USC, Michigan every year. Four, He will also get away from all the drama that occurs at BYU.
> 
> *Sorry, this is one BYU fan that is fed up with all the losing.*


Are you serious? Bronco and his teams have one of the best records within the timeframe that he was hired. I don't know how you are fed up with all the losing when they have three ten win seasons in a row. How does Bronco's record compare to Charlie Weis's?

Who is the dufus talking about a national championship with this class? I haven't heard that one. Can you give us a link?

I can't argue the television contract. The truth is though if you are a professional caliber player the scouts are going to find you no matter where you play. Charlie Weis is going to go down in history as the biggest bust of a head coach hire. If they could have dropped him this year without losing so much money I bet they would have. I realize he has connections, but again, if you have the talent the scouts will find you. I think the whole change of scenery played a big role in Manti's choice to go to Notre Dame. Again though GF, is that the difference between a smart choice and a dumb choice as copper said it was?

I feel the same way about Manti as I did about Havili and even Ben Olsen. Good kids that I would have liked to have had on our teams, but wish them nothing but the best for where they chose to go.

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I'm not in the school of thought that BYU is a dumb choice for anyone. I love BYU as a school, for what they stand for, and how Coach Mendenhall is running the program. The only way I would say BYU is a dumb choice for any student - player or not - is if they don't want to live the rules that are required at BYU. If any student goes there hating certain aspects of the honor code, be it no drinking, no sex, no long hair, or no facial hair, then they won't have a positive experience and it is a dumb choice for them. 

I wish the kid the best of luck at Notre Dame. I hope he is able to realize his dream of playing in the NFL. I don't know if this was a good choice or not for him. That is only up to him to decide. 

I think there is much to be said for a change of scenery. New groups of friends. New geography. New social setting. Heck, new religious setting in this case. All sorts of things to learn. Perhaps even moving away from his family, the kid will have a chance to focus more on football without everyone asking him why he isn't playing more, or not starting yet, etc...... I know for me as a college student 20 years ago, moving to a new state and completely different set of circumstances helped me a ton. It marks a significant step into adulthood or the next step in life. Just a thought.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

The person opening his mouth about a National Championship is none other than Bronco.

http://www.fox13now.com/video/?autoStar ... Id=3414109


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

For clarity, I don't think him going to Notre Dame is a dumb choice. I don't have a problem with him wanting a change of scenery. I actually can understand it and appreciate it. I hope he does well. 

My post was in response to the claim that anyone passing up playing at a larger university to come to BYU would be making a stupid decision. I don't see it that way.

Shane


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> And why is that?


Any player who wants to play at the next level will get much more exposure at a school like ND or USC then they would at a MW or WAC school. Television exposure, money to finance player campaigns and the attention payed to top flight programs can't be overlooked if your next step is playing on Sundays.

Do you remember how much time and money Nike and Oregon spent of Joey Harrington's Heisman run?

Good players will get recognized no matter where they are, but why handicap yourself (and yes it would be a handicap) by going to a school that can't provide you every possible opportunity to perform on a national stage weekly.

Again this only applies to those who pick a school with the intention of using it to get to the next level.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Again this only applies to those who pick a school with the intention of using it to get to the next level.


If a kid has the ability to play in the NFL, do you guys think he could get overlooked because he plays at a school like BYU, Utah, etc, and possibly miss out on his opportunity?

It might be a handicap, but I'm still confident that if you have the talent the scouts are going to find you. I don't think it is as big of a handicap as it once was, not in the internet age that we live in.

How many guys played in the Super Bowl that had BYU/Utah ties? Where did Kevin Curtis and Cooley come from? How about Urlacher? What conference did he come out of? Alex Smith? Those with pro talent are going to get there chance to play.

If Manti Teo is pro quality, it doesn't matter where he would have gone he is going to get a shot at playing on Sunday regardless.

Shane


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

The real question is why T'eo had his offer rescended for alcohol and the kid from Nevada who was arrested for a DUI did not?

Later,
Griff


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

copper said:


> The person opening his mouth about a National Championship is none other than Bronco.
> 
> http://www.fox13now.com/video/?autoStar ... Id=3414109


It was a cut comment inserted to fit Fox's news story. I can't comment on it without knowing the context of it. It would be nice to know what he was asked leading up to that comment.

It is interesting to watch what is available on the BYU website from the press conference. Bronco did a presentation in which he addresses the BYU fans who are "tired of all the losing." In the last three years, only 8 teams have finished each year in the top 25. BYU is one of them. In the last three years, only 5 teams have more win than the Cougars.

I know a lot of people are down on Bronco. I'm not one of them. I think he has done a very good job with the talent that has been given him, and for BYU fans to be critical and say they are tired of all the losing, and switch allegiance to their rivals (another post) is pretty short sighted.

Many fans are fickle, no matter who the team is.

Shane


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> The real question is why T'eo had his offer rescended for alcohol and the kid from Nevada who was arrested for a DUI did not?
> 
> Later,
> Griff


This is a _very_ interesting question. I'm not holding my breath on getting an answer, though.

The state of Utah has had a wonderful crop of Div I recruits. The top four of the Northwest Top 25 (states of UT, NV, ID, WA, MT, AK, and I think Hawaii) were from the state of Utah (from memory...Martinez from Cottonwood, X and Bills from Timpview, and ? - DOH!).

What's more, BYU and Utah WANT local kids and WIN with a significant number of local kids. I grew up in Eugene, Oregon rooting for the Ducks (before Uncle Phil, the facilities, and the uniforms). They got beaten regularly, but had a lot of Oregon kids on the roster. For 2009, they signed one Oregon kid, and 15 from California. Granted, they lost out on some Oregon kids (like it is in Utah, if a kid is good enough to offered by the big schools, the kid usually signs with USC, Texas, Florida, et.al.) It's a lot more fun to root for individuals whose careers you have followed since high school.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> The real question is why T'eo had his offer rescended for alcohol and the kid from Nevada who was arrested for a DUI did not?
> 
> Later,
> Griff


Supposedly, Bronco said yesterday that BYU never rescinded the offer. If I can find a source I'll post it. BYU wanted Teo to the end. I don't know for sure though. That's just what I have heard.

I have heard that if you drink while on your official recruiting visit it's an automatic DQ. They'll take your scholarship away. That's not to say that you can't try again in the future. If Teo did have his offer rescinded that might be why.

The Van Noy kid was told that he will not be allowed to enter school until next January. He'll miss out on all of next season. Who's to say that if Teo did lose his offer that something similar wouldn't have been arranged. The surprising thing of it all is that the Van Noy kid wants to wait. BYU was willing to let him out of his commit to pursue other offers from Pac Ten schools that he had but he chose to stay with the Y.

Shane


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

You can't compare a school like SC, Florida, Texas, ND to BYU in terms of national exposure. (If you can you really need to up your meds.)

Regardless of how good you are, if the media and scouts can't see you play and do it on a regular basis your handicapping yourself. Getting or not getting that exposure can make a few million dollar difference in your starting salary. While its not impossible to win a heisman or to get into the NFL via the Y, doing so is undeniably more difficult than it would have been at at aforementioned schools.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> You can't compare a school like SC, Florida, Texas, ND to BYU in terms of national exposure. (If you can you really need to up your meds.)
> 
> Regardless of how good you are, if the media and scouts can't see you play and do it on a regular basis your handicapping yourself. Getting or not getting that exposure can make a few million dollar difference in your starting salary. While its not impossible to win a heisman or to get into the NFL via the Y, doing so is undeniably more difficult than it would have been at at aforementioned schools.


All I'm saying is that it is still a possibility and, back to the argument, BYU isn't such a stupid decision.

I stopped taking my meds a long time ago.

Shane


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Not really sure why a DUI arrest shouldn't be an automatic DQ.

I think in this kids case he would be sitting out no matter where he went. 6'4 209 lbs he is barely big enough to play safety on most teams let alone outside LB.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Not really sure why a DUI arrest shouldn't be an automatic DQ.
> 
> I think in this kids case he would be sitting out no matter where he went. 6'4 209 lbs he is barely big enough to play safety on most teams let alone outside LB.
> 
> ...


What should they have done with him?

There is a reason why he is a 4 star recruit. Evidently he has done enough to impress those who are in the know.

Shane


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I am just saying DUI is a lot more serious than a minor in possesion of alcohol. How do you think this would play out for a non-student athlete?

I never said the kid couldn't play or wasn't deserving of a scholarship. I'm just saying at that size more than likely he would be sitting out unless he changed position. 

Later,
Griff


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

The latest on the Van Noy kid is now coming to the surface. That DUI wasn't his first alcohol offense. His junior year he showed up for practice intoxicated! Whatever happened to Bronco's spill about only wanting to bring in "good" kids to the program? That is two offenses by a kid of illegal age! I'm sure he is a "good" kid and all, but statistics can go a long way. My bet is he will never step foot on a BYU football field, he will slip up and do it again. But prove me wrong kid, it will only benefit you...


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> Many fans are fickle, no matter who the team is.


Not fickle, just tired of the emotional investment one puts in a team to only have it go nowhere. Yes, BYU has been "good" the past several years (Not that I would know since I can't watch any of their games. Thanks Craig Thompson). But I think any fans would agree they would rather have 1 great year then 10 bad ones, instead of 5 good years, almost making it, but not quite.

It is not just their football program but their basketball one as well. They haven't won a tourney game in who knows how long. I have just come to realization that BYU will never be that "great" team we want them to be. They will always be good, but never great.

But again, the fact that I haven't seen a BYU game on TV in my house for a few years, also contributes to the demise, again thank you Craig.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

copper said:


> Not fickle, just tired of the emotional investment one puts in a team to only have it go nowhere. Yes, BYU has been "good" the past several years (Not that I would know since I can't watch any of their games. Thanks Craig Thompson). But I think any fans would agree they would rather have 1 great year then 10 bad ones, instead of 5 good years, almost making it, but not quite.
> 
> It is not just their football program but their basketball one as well. They haven't won a tourney game in who knows how long. I have just come to realization that BYU will never be that "great" team we want them to be. They will always be good, but never great.
> 
> But again, the fact that I haven't seen a BYU game on TV in my house for a few years, also contributes to the demise, again thank you Craig.


You could become a Ute fan alongside Uintaman.

Shane


----------

